# ‏~‏ הרבנית ביבי מצפת ~



## קליט (30/11/11)

‏~‏ הרבנית ביבי מצפת ~ 
מה ידוע לכם על הרבנית הזאת ? . . . . לי ידוע שמדובר בין השאר במדריכת כלות ידועה, אחיה הוא הרב איפרגן - "הרנטגן" , וגם הרבנית ביבי היא "רנטגנית" , והיא מפליאה להדריך את הכלות ולגלות להן על תכונות שלהן ושל החתן שלהן , ומדובר בדברים שהן אף פעם לא ידעו ולא חשבו על כך אפילו ! . יהיה נחמד לשוחח כאן מדי פעם על דמויות מופת של אישים שחיים איתנו , ועל כאלה שנפטרו זה לא מכבר . תודה רבה למגיבים


----------



## בננה147 (30/11/11)

אני מכירה אותה אישית ... 
אני חברה טובה של הבת שלה ... ואחותי חברה מאד טובה של הכלה שלה ... ואכן היא אישה מדהימה ... איזה קטע שמכול העולם העלת דווקה אותה !! הזוי .. מאיפה אתה מכיר אותה ?? היא אכן מדריכת כלות .. אבל מכאן ועד רנטגנית הדרך ארוכה .... אח שלה הוא גם מגניב מאד .... אח שלי אומר לי תמיד ״ אני מפחד להיכנס איליו כי אם אני יכנס הוא ישר יגלה שלא החלפתי גופייה שבוע..,״


----------



## ההודי הנודד (30/11/11)

חחחח 
קרעת אותי. ..


----------



## סילה 120 (30/11/11)

מממ 
ממ


----------



## בננה147 (30/11/11)

מה זה מממ???


----------



## פה במזיד (30/11/11)

מצאת לך..


----------



## בננה147 (30/11/11)

אפשר פירושששש????


----------



## פה במזיד (30/11/11)

אם סילה יסכים-בכיף..


----------



## סילה 120 (30/11/11)

מסכים!


----------



## בננה147 (30/11/11)

שפוך........!!!!!!


----------



## פה במזיד (30/11/11)

את לא באמת רוצה שאשפוך..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
סתם,פשוט קלטתי שהוא מתעלל בך וירטואלית.


----------



## בננה147 (30/11/11)

אני מתה שתשפוך!!!!! 
ומה הפרוש מתעלל ווירטואלית?? את זה אתה יכול להסביר....!!!!


----------



## פה במזיד (1/12/11)

רק עם סילה יסכים. 
ו..את לא באמת רוצה שאשפוך.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







.. נו? מי מתנדב להזביר להה?


----------



## בננה147 (1/12/11)

רפואת הנפש רפואת הגוף .... בקרוב ממש !!!


----------



## סילה 120 (2/12/11)

מזידון אחד...


----------



## בננה147 (2/12/11)

אל תדאג ..... 
הוא לא היחיד במערכה........!!!!!!!!!


----------



## פה במזיד (2/12/11)

דפקא אליה לא שלחתי שום מסר
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 
בננית אחת......................


----------



## בננה147 (2/12/11)

גם ...... 
אל תשלח!!!!!!!!!!!! דווקה........


----------



## פה במזיד (2/12/11)

ולמה נראלך שלא שלחתי..? 
*דווקא.


----------



## קליט (30/11/11)

הרבנית הדריכה קרובת משפחה שלי כשהיתה כלה


----------



## בננה147 (30/11/11)

היא באמת תותחית על !!!!! 
יש לה את זה .... ולי יש אצלה 40% הנחה .....


----------



## סילה 120 (30/11/11)

מה לך ולה?


----------



## בננה147 (30/11/11)

אני חברה של הבת שלה .... 
והיא אמרה שמתי שאתארס אז יש לי אצלה 40% הנחה למדריכת כלות.... אז אמרתי לה אני ישלם לה עוד 60% רק תביא לי אותו... ואני יסתדר לבד ........


----------



## קליט (3/12/11)

כל 1 צריך הדרכה לחתונה 
אמנם שמעתי שהיא קצת קיצונית בהדרכה שלה . שמעת את זה ?


----------



## ההודי הנודד (30/11/11)

תביא 
רבנים שעדיין איתנו


----------



## קליט (30/11/11)

אני מעדיף לשוחח על רבנים ורבניות ששמעתי עליהם 
איזה משהו מעניין, ושהם מרתקים, ושהם לא בדיוק ידועים


----------



## בננה147 (30/11/11)

יפה קליט!!! זרום עם זה.....


----------



## קליט (2/12/11)

בשמחה, זה נשמע מעניין, יש כבר תוכניות, ככה פעם בשבוע


----------



## בננה147 (2/12/11)

רק תביא אנשים 
שאני מכירה ... שלא יהיה משעמם אתה יודע ......


----------



## קליט (2/12/11)

חח אני מביא אנשים מוכרים . אם תירצי - תוכלי לברר בקלות


----------



## סתמית 21 (2/12/11)

אחות של הרנטגן היא בוררת...


----------



## קליט (3/12/11)

סתמית, למה את מתכוונת ~בוררת...~ ? . תודה


----------



## לביא4 (3/12/11)

כוונתך לרבנית ברוריה מירושלים 
ועוד איזה בוררת, עם אנשים לא פשוטים....


----------



## קליט (4/12/11)

חשבתי שהיא בוררת אורז . .


----------

